# throttle body spray plate ...



## sleeply337 (Apr 13, 2008)

i see that the sensor for the IAT is right after the throttle plate ..will spraying water/meth this close to the sensor cause it to fail prematurely? just a thought ...


----------



## sleeply337 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: throttle body spray plate ... (sleeply337)*

bump... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: throttle body spray plate ... (sleeply337)*

I haven't seen a VAG IAT sensor failure due to using w/m injection. The ecu will see the lower temp and adjusting things accordingly...usually resulting in more power.


----------

